# Batteries for Levo



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

I hope someone knows the answer. I have a new Levo the 4500 dollar one. It comes with a 460Wh, 40x3.2Ah, battery but I was told they make another that is 504Wh, 40x3.5Ah. I'm told this second battery will also work even though I my bike came with a different battery. I was also told it would give me about 20% more life (not interested in going any faster). They have a black Friday sale going on today so I'm going to go ahead and buy it but if I find out it doesn't work I can return it. Does anyone know if these batteries are interchangeable?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Call Luna Cycle can help you


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would assume so, they come on the same identical frames. I would talk to Speshy, but 99% certain.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

The WH is Amp Hour AH is how much the tank can hold bigger the AH gives you more range, you don't have to buy a Levo battery unless it has to do with your warranty . How much is the bigger Levo battery??


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

rider95 said:


> The WH is Amp Hour AH is how much the tank can hold bigger the AH gives you more range, you don't have to buy a Levo battery unless it has to do with your warranty . How much is the bigger Levo battery??


460Wh, 40x3.2Ah

versus

504Wh, 40x3.5Ah


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

PF, The two battery packs are the same size. Each is 10s, 4p which means 10 batteries in series and 4 strings in parallel (total 40 batteries). The difference between 504 wh and 460wh is the difference in the individual cell amperage of 3.5 vs 3.2. There is no reason why they aren't interchangeable, but the "bigger" one will only provide about 10% "more fuel in the tank". Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing that knowledge, I had no idea.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The 18650 cells (named this way since they are 18mm in diameter and 65mm in length) used to have about 2.0 a/h each, but are up to about 3.5 for the same size now. 

w/h = a/h X V so 3.2 X 4 ("strings") X 36 = 460 & 3.5 X 4 X 36 = 504

w/h are "how much fuel is in the tank" , and in this case differs by about 10%

Usually, all else being equal, higher a/h will provide somewhat better acceleration, but the same top speed, which, all else being equal is proportional to V (with attendant losses from more friction etc at higher speeds).


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Last thing to help confuse is that most Lithium batteries (LiFePO4 a notable exception) are charged to 4.2V so a 10s pack is 42V hot off the charger, and the battery management system shuts off the pack at 3.3V or so. The drop in power near the end of the range is noticeable. Battery life is extended markedly if the batteries are charged to 80% of "full" and discharged to only 20%; this is how Tesla is able to offer an 8 year warranty while many Li kit batteries are essentially dead in three or four years.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you suggesting better life from my ebikes by charging no more than 80% and no less than 20%?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Not me, that's what the experts say; the happy medium for me on the one bike battery that I can control at this time is to leave at 40 - 80% and if need be to charge to 100% before the ride.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I was told by the Ian the Spechy demo guy that more expensive Levo has a better battery, and yes as far as I know they interchange.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

It's possible, "probably probable" the individual cells are "better" on the more expensive system. I think (but could be wrong) the Panasonic GA cells are 3.5 a/h, and arguably the best available; of course, for batteries that could be this week). Still not worth the grand or so cost IMO until the other battery needs replacement.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I found out that a new battery does not come with the lower pin and skid plate. The parts can be changed over from one battery to another, but it is a pain in the neck. If you are going to get another battery then I would plan on ordering the parts so you can do a quick battery swap when necessary. I also did a ride once with a spare battery in my camelback. Very large and heavy is all I can say. LOL


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Ya might as well go for it once your into buying another bat-tree...
...I believe complete bat weight is 6.4 pounds. 

I carry mine in a low mounted fanny pack around my backside. I do wrap it in foam in case of a crash.

Anyone hear of any companies making replacement batteries for the Levo or is it too soon, similar as to how they do motos. Ex: (Yuasa)


----------



## Wheezy (Nov 1, 2003)

Ohhhhh.... aftermarket. At $400 I'm in on a "spare" / "upgrade". At $800, no dice.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Seems like $800-$1000 is the going rate for replacement or "extra" batteries from Specialized, Haibike & many of the rest of the "premium" manufacturers. FME these batteries have more useful capacity than the "resellers", but the price is still too steep.


----------



## MyMTBDog (Dec 1, 2013)

Graphene Batteries are on the market for other uses such as racing yachts and other hobby markets they are considerably lighter and supply more continuous amps than Lithiums currently on the market, but are more $$$. however i see them leaking down to this market in the not too distant future. Could save a few pounds on an e-MTB.


----------

